# who's still waiting for their kid to...



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

.....to return the cordless tools and premium hand tools he borrowed.

My kid used to work for me in my HVAC biz. He became an electrical engineer, got married and bought a home.

So when he renovated it he "borrowed" my cordless tool collection.
He put a door wall in place of the kitchen window so of course he needed my five hp recip/ hammer drill to bust out the wall. 

I got the recip hammer back but he refused to give back the cordless tools and the hand tools.

He said since i don't use them anymore I don't need them:furious:.

This breaks the main Man Law: don't steal Dad's stuff!!

I got doubles of and quadruples of everything but that is no reason to rip off the Old Man.

What's worse is my wife is backing my kids play!

What would you guys do?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

> What would you guys do?


next birthday (if you still give gifts to your kids) or Christmas, give him a card and a note telling him you are giving the tools as his gift. Since this was a set, it would be up to you to give them all at once or each piece individually spread out over multiple birthdays or Christmases.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd get paid back ten fold for that selfish answer---That kid would miss out on any and all moments of generosity from that day forth--


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> I'd get paid back ten for for that selfish answer---That kid would miss out on any and all moments of generosity from that day fourth--


You just gave me an idea....he has a Lennox Whisper Heat furnace. He'll need the manual and my help for parts.:laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

When the time comes--sit in the driveway with the manual and parts and hand him a bill--
Tools and an apology or cash!


----------



## clashley (Nov 24, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> .....to return the cordless tools and premium hand tools he borrowed.
> 
> My kid used to work for me in my HVAC biz. He became an electrical engineer, got married and bought a home.
> 
> ...


 
WOW... I do believe that my old man would still knock my teeth out if I tried to pull that on him. I can hear him now... "you're not too old for a whoopin!"


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL i am " the tool guy" in my neighborhood. I loan out so much stuff I had to actually create a spreadsheet to keep track of who has what. When it get's to a certain point, I usually call them and say something like " are you done with my pipe extractors? A guy at work wants to borrow them tomorrow". Works everytime

I have good neighbors, and usually my tools get returned with a 12 pack as payment, so i really can't complain


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice of you--There are only a couple of people that I'd loan tools to.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Haha I'm the one always lending my tools to my parents. No, scratch that "I need your drill" usually means "I want you to come over and install these curtain rods, and while you're here, change that plug, and add those light fixtures. Oh, and can you check the email, I don't think we're getting them all." :laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Red Squirrel said:


> Haha I'm the one always lending my tools to my parents. No, scratch that "I need your drill" usually means "I want you to come over and install these curtain rods, and while you're here, change that plug, and add those light fixtures. Oh, and can you check the email, I don't think we're getting them all." :laughing:


Tell your folks the evil guys across the river in Detroit are stealing the emails.

The Feds have jailed more than half the politicians in that town. Pin it on the the email theft on the rest of the city crooks. LOL the feds are on a roll it just might stick.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Red Squirrel said:


> Haha I'm the one always lending my tools to my parents. No, scratch that "I need your drill" usually means "I want you to come over and install these curtain rods, and while you're here, change that plug, and add those light fixtures. Oh, and can you check the email, I don't think we're getting them all." :laughing:


off topic but:

enjoy it while you can. It doesn't last forever.:wink:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow , Nap. A little harsh...


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> LOL i am " the tool guy" in my neighborhood. I loan out so much stuff I had to actually create a spreadsheet to keep track of who has what. When it get's to a certain point, I usually call them and say something like " are you done with my pipe extractors? A guy at work wants to borrow them tomorrow". Works everytime
> 
> I have good neighbors, and usually my tools get returned with a 12 pack as payment, so i really can't complain


I've tried lending tools, movies, whatever, to people in the past and I've come to the conclusion that an extensive background check is needed in advance. Some kept them for months - even after me asking for them back several times. Any time I borrow someone else's property, I take exceptional care of it and I return it promptly. If I need it a little bit longer, I let them know. To me it's simply common courtesy and a sign of respect. It's a shame that some others don't see it that way.

On the other hand, people will come to me and ask me to fix things, which I'm always happy to do so. Just keep your hands off my stuff while you wait.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

WirelessG said:


> I've tried lending tools, movies, whatever, to people in the past and I've come to the conclusion that an extensive background check is needed in advance.


I once saw a program you can download, that you can use to track loaned stuff ( books, money, tools, etc...). It had a feature where you entered a "due date" and it automaticaly emailed reminders to people once it hit that date, then sent subsequent reminders until you marked it returned. looked useful, but I've had pretty good luck with getting things back so no need for me to go that route. 

I usually get my edger back with a full tank of gas, sawzall with a pack of leftover blades, and the last time I loaned out my chainsaw the guy that borrowed it put a new chain on it, and bought me a spare to boot! like i said, i have good neighbors.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

This thread has just made me decide to get some nice locking tool cabinets. I have no kids, but two on the way (yikes), and tools will likely be my key to keeping my sanity. I must protect them.


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

nap said:


> next birthday (if you still give gifts to your kids) or Christmas, give him a card and a note telling him you are giving the tools as his gift. Since this was a set, it would be up to you to give them all at once or each piece individually spread out over multiple birthdays or Christmases.


Each gift could be a shirt box with the owner's manual for each tool.


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

My Dad used to have a white board he would write the name/tool/date on, just to keep track. I once borrowed his 66 block punch down tool (must have been the first edition from western electric- very old). Well, I ended up loosing it. But, I did replace it with a brand new ideal with the changable blades for 66/110 blocks. That was not good enough for him. To this day, that tool is still on the board with my name!
I was taught as a young child, if you borrow a man's tools, return them promptly in the same or better condition than when you got them. The few times I do borrow anything now, when I return to the owner, they cannot believe how clean or good the tool looks or works. The downside is I expect the same (unspoken rule), and I am disappointed when things are broken or messed up when/if I get them back.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Speaking of borrowing stuff, at work we have projectors, laptops etc that we loan out. Ever now and then someone will decide to just keep it, and we run everywhere for it. It's a real pain. We ended up having a sign out sheet as the outlook calendar was not enough (most people never bothered to book them). Often people would not bring it back and what not. If it was up to me there would be none of that, it creates nothing but headaches for IT.


----------



## joshl (Oct 18, 2010)

*who's still waiting for their budds to barrowed tools*

_*
First off lets know that ones tools/toys are, can be sacred 

I CALL IT A NATURE OF THE BEAST KINDA THING 

I make my living with tools, and I play with tools also 

If you break it you bought it 

There is a unwritten rule that when you barrow something , return it better or at least the same condition as when you received it 

I have literally told people if you don't return that I will haunt you , in one breath it is a joke , but in the next breath I like to think it is very true , sometimes they laugh , but I am serious I want my tool / toy back. 

there is nothing worse than, having the perfect tool, but not able to use it , be it my fault or someone else. 

I now know why when we are in grade school we are taught to always put your toys away and clean up after your self . There really is no difference , and when you was done with someone elses toy return them, nicely.

In some cases the barrower may very well know that a device has a abuised past and will be understanding ( one does need to be fair ), but people need to return things also 

THESE RULES APPLY TO , BEST BUDDS ,RELATIVES , NEIGHBORS , WIVES, SONS , DAUGHTERS. 

IF YOU DO NOT AGREE WITH MY RULES GO BUY YOUR OWN LIKE I DID . 

JOSHL
*_


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok.

i didn't even need my computer to hear that one.

Hey JoshL, pleas don't use caps. it's internet etiquette to use lower case letter.
If you need to make a strong point use bold letters on your key words and capitalize them.

Might want to use the spell check too.

Otherwise your post was dead on:thumbsup:


----------



## joshl (Oct 18, 2010)

*who's still waiting for their budds to barrowed tools*

Thank you very kindly 

But I have looked for "spell checker" , please tell me where or what icon it is 

my wife also looked for it 

maybe i should have stepped down off my soap box sooner than I did 

joshl:hammer::notworthy:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

joshl said:


> Thank you very kindly
> 
> But I have looked for "spell checker" , please tell me where or what icon it is
> 
> ...


 google or firefox both have spell check.


----------

